# John deere 790 stalls when put in gear



## studio1234 (Jan 8, 2016)

This tractor has only 365 hours on it. Started just fine & let it warm up for a few minutes but every time I put it in gear, it stalls out.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like a seat safety switch or the like. My seat switch froze up last winter and quit working. Caused me a bit of grief for a few minutes until I figured out what the heck is was. 
Something to consider anyways,


----------

